# Form help



## ben2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

How's my form look? Looking to sharpen my skills to the next level.








Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## ben2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

Lol I must have perfect form since no one has commented yet

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Just about impossible to tell anything from those angles.
Take one from the side and another from behind and slightly above... so that we can see straight down your release arm to the tip of the arrow.
A side-view close up of your head and shoulders wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ben2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

Will do as soon as I can. Thanks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## awapiti (Jan 22, 2007)

Ben,
Archery is 95% a MENTAL game. If you want to improve to "the next level" learn how to manage your mental game. Your form is OK. I recommend you buy the book by Lanny Bassham called, "With Winning in Mind". Lanny is an Olympic Gold Medal winner and two time World Champion. His discussion on the mental aspect of shooting is the gold standard in our sport and every top shooter has probably read this work. You can get it from Lancaster Archery or on Amazon.com. Good luck.
Awapiti


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: get away from that wall,get some good pics shooting level target, with at least 2 close ups .. a good video is even better... .......the w/ shoe is correct..... and i see at least 2 issues.... there are some very good people here that would be glad to help. we cant do much with what you sent.....


----------

